
MetroLyrics Becomes First Lyrics Site to 'Go Legit' - naish
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/04/metrolyrics-bec.html
======
daniel-cussen
_The only real downside, according to Juristovski, would occur if MetroLyrics
remains the only lyrics site that pays publishers. Now that Gracenote offers a
way for pure lyrics sites to license songs in return for a revenue share, he
says, there's no excuse for unlicensed lyrics sites to continue operation._

There's no excuse for the current state of affairs in IP law, either.

The only thing that matters is what goes through a dude's mind before he
decides to make music. It has to make enough sense for him to write the song,
so there has to be an upside for him, and there may well be case for the law
to protect him. But having the rights over ads on lyrics websites ninety years
into the future? Does anyone really think John Lennon thought about this kind
of thing before deciding to write more music?

